# 30 Days practicing sweep picking



## oriolmusic (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey folks I have just made this video about 30 days playing a sequence of sweep picking and tapping and practicing only ten minutes per day.

I decided to do this video to show you how it’s possible to improve by practicing only 10 minutes per day and also to encourage you to try this. The truth is that I’m currently very happy with my progress, I didn’t expect this!

In fact, I need to tell you that I already knew how to play sweep picking before doing this exercise, I simply wanted to improve it. For this reason I decided to start with a long chord progression and use tapping finger. If you are just starting with sweep picking, I would recommend you to begin with something more simple like a sweep picking with only three strings, just one chord and played at 100 bpm for example.

To finish, I wanted to say that the are some ways to practice sweep picking, this is only one.
Thank you for your visit, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thats great! Thanks.


----------



## oriolmusic (Sep 6, 2017)

Ohh! Thank you!


----------

